# Nice foods to tub up?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont know if this is the right section but im sure it will be moved to the right one. im looking for nice food ideas i can eat cold out of tubs.

i tried omlettes but found cold they are nearly unbearable lol. being out in the van most the day i need really tasty food i can just eat cold. i can do basic stuff eg chicken and broccoli mixed in a tub etc or steak etc just wanted some more ideas on grub i can tub up to eat later on next day or something?

thanks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a fan of eating cold rice and pasta etc, i'd just make wraps or sandwiches if i couldn't reheat food,

Chicken legs are also a decent on the go snack, cook up a load and box em up, those Colemans bags that you put them in the oven with the flavourings in are pretty decent too.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

I made a massive batch of chilli the other day. Got 4/5 biiiiig portions for a 10er!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

so many options i normaly take tuna&pasta, or chicken and rice to work and eat it cold also boiled eggs i like to snack on them when i have a break at work


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

nuts, yogurt, mince, chicken (i cook in water in the oven to stay moist) sometimes pasta or some form of wrap. just got a new job and there is a microwave so can take anything now


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cooked chicken breast, basmati rice with extra virgin olive oil and Nandos BBQ sauce and green beans. Got the idea off here.....


----------



## Scott_M (Apr 28, 2012)

Go for chicken wraps on whole meal wraps, slap some houmous in there and whatever salad you fancy!


----------



## Scott_M (Apr 28, 2012)

Also smoked mackerel and avocado wraps are good, loads of oily fish and good fat from the avocado too


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Peppered mackerel is actually amazing cold..


----------



## Scott_M (Apr 28, 2012)

L11 said:


> Peppered mackerel is actually amazing cold..


Agreed, I had it for dinner last night, after posing in this thread I really got a craving for it so had a peppered mackerel and Beetroot salad!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

L11 said:


> Peppered mackerel is actually amazing cold..


Is that just the tinned stuff mate or do u buy fresh fish?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had this kinda by accident, but i had nutella and raspberry jam on bread the other day. Mouth sex


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Is that just the tinned stuff mate or do u buy fresh fish?


"Fresh", it's £1.49 for 200g in aldi and it's f*cking amazing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MessyFunk said:


> How did you accidentally make that :confused1:


Hungover at the brekkie buffet at a BnB


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

L11 said:


> "Fresh", it's £1.49 for 200g in aldi and it's f*cking amazing


wouldn't fresh constitute being bought raw from a fishmongers rather than smoked and vac packed? :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

dbaird said:


> wouldn't fresh constitute being bought raw from a fishmongers rather than smoked and vac packed? :lol:


Hence the quotation marks..


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

I make all my lunches for work at home, tub them up and eat cold.

So long as you can deal with the cold taste then the possibilities are endless, I've gone from steamed veg, grilled meat and rice all the way up to big, juicy curries and they all taste great. Even a rare steak keeps its flavour if you eat it the next day... The world is your oyster!

The other alternative is to make something dry and put some sauce on it!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomorrow i have chicken and veg. I can eat most things cold but i was having things i just didnt like eg pasta bake, loved it hot but cold all the cheese sauce set soild and was vile or omlettes where the oil or bacon grease would set and go like jelly sort of texture. I can eat cold meats and fish dont think i could eat a cold curry tho lol but ill have ago u never no until u try.


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> i dont know if this is the right section but im sure it will be moved to the right one. im looking for nice food ideas i can eat cold out of tubs.
> 
> i tried omlettes but found cold they are nearly unbearable lol. being out in the van most the day i need really tasty food i can just eat cold. i can do basic stuff eg chicken and broccoli mixed in a tub etc or steak etc just wanted some more ideas on grub i can tub up to eat later on next day or something?
> 
> thanks


I make up big batches of qinoa and bulgar wheat, its good cold and you can tub it and freeze it.

just cook it up with stock, spices etc then you can add chicken, fish or whatever when youre ready to use it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

It sounds bad but its actually really reallllllllly nice, cold protein porridge, taste like pudding. :drool:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ash1600 said:


> I make up big batches of qinoa and bulgar wheat, its good cold and you can tub it and freeze it.
> 
> just cook it up with stock, spices etc then you can add chicken, fish or whatever when youre ready to use it


Whats qinoa?


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Whats qinoa?


its a grain, similar to bulgar wheat but higher in protein.

its pretty cheap too, a box lasts ages


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ash1600 said:


> its a grain, similar to bulgar wheat but higher in protein.
> 
> its pretty cheap too, a box lasts ages


I will take a look. Cheers mate


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

L11 said:


> Hence the quotation marks..


you should try cooking some mackerel(if you haven't already), lovely fish.. Love doing them on the BBQ in foil with some lemon inside them.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tabbouleh is delicious and is meant to be eaten cold, easily partnered up with some cold meat for your protein.

Also making bean salads is nice too, dressed with a home made vinegrette to get your fats in and again cold meat.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

dbaird said:


> you should try cooking some mackerel(if you haven't already), lovely fish.. Love doing them on the BBQ in foil with some lemon inside them.


Im i read his diet in his journal and that man eats Mackerel religiously! lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

@harrison180 how long are you out on the road for? Couldn't you get those food thermos containers and nuke your food in the morning before putting them in the container as apparently they can keep food warm for up to 6 hours

Something like these

http://www.tesco.com/direct/thermos-stainless-steel-food-jar/208-0045.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=208-0045&kpid=208-0045&gclid=COSk2vGDkrkCFXLItAod6HUA8g

http://www.clickonstore.net/heat-keeper-food-p-1005.html

http://www.lunchbots.com/products/insulated-containers/insulated-stainless-steel-food-container/#


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

King_koop said:


> Im i read his diet in his journal and that man eats Mackerel religiously! lol


I eat a fair bit of it... full of good fats... i am going to attempt to make some smoked mackerel scotch eggs soon


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Pasta is fine cold and so is rice, it just depends what you mix it with. Have a look at a decent salad bar for inspiration. I like pasta with mashed boiled eggs, mackerel, some mayonnaise, spring onions and spices to flavour.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I tried out a guys nigerian dish it had plantain, rice and salmon amoung other goodness had this cold i thought it would taste plain and boring but it near tasted heavenly id link you the site if i could but stuff like this i usually cut and paste into a word doc so here goes.

Preheat oven to 400º F.

Slice plantains into very thin discs and place in a mixing bowl.

1. Drizzle with peanut oil and mix well to coat plantain.

2. Place on a cookie sheet and lightly sprinkle with salt.

3. Bake until each side is a nice golden brown, approx 10 minutes per side, gently turning discs over using a sharp edged lifter. Let stand. They will crisp up while cooling.

While oven is preheating&#8230;

4. Combine water and rice in a large microwave safe pot with lid.

5. Microwave at high for 10 minutes, then medium 10 minutes. Let stand.

6. Add oil to a heavy pot and heat on medium.

7. Finely chop onion and sauté in pot until soft, translucent and just slightly brown.

8. pepper, curry powder, garlic, peanut butter and stock.

9. Chop tomatoes and add to pot. Sliver red pepper adding to pot 5 minutes before serving.

Meanwhile&#8230;

10. Spray a nonstick pan with cooking spray.

11. Rinse salmon under cold water. Pat dry with paper towel and season one side.

12. Sauté spice side down over medium heat, approx 2 minutes.

13. Season, turn and sauté other side for 2 minutes, or until seared. Cover and let stand with no heat.

While salmon is searing&#8230;

14. Rinse lettuce in a salad spinner and spin dry.

15. Layer salad with mandarin pieces, slivered onion and prepared plantain then drizzle with dressing. Top with peanuts.

16. This meal is just amazing, quick to make and you don't need to be Nigerian to fall in love with this dish!

I typed "rice and salmon dish" in google haven't trialed it yet but im pretty certain this is the exact dish i tried from this guy minus the nuts and well worthy a recommendation.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to sound like a rep here but old el paso "one pan" rice kits with chicken. Nothing like the bland old rice I've been used to


----------



## Renouf (Aug 20, 2013)

Where's the best place to buy meats and fish that's not frozen? Or is frozen chicken breast etc okay to cook and then eat cold?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Renouf said:


> Where's the best place to buy meats and fish that's not frozen? Or is frozen chicken breast etc okay to cook and then eat cold?


I recommend local butchers mate, bigger breasts and can be cheaper. frozen meats/fish tend to shrink a bit out of the supermarkets because of the added water. I get 5kg chicken breasts for 20 pound which is ok. Morrisons do decent reduced fresh meat at 2-5 pm each day.


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

I can sympathise with you...... I'm in the van a lot too, I've got one of these http://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/Thermos-Flask-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-047L.html

I microwave chicken or beef stew and veg at about 6am and its still well warm enough at 1. It's the nuts especially when it's cold.

I also keep hot sauce and peri peri sauce as well as olive oil in the door of the van. Sometimes my lunch in a Tupperware box looks a bit sorry for itself and the sauce helps to rev it up and make it not so bland!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmiboy said:


> I can sympathise with you...... I'm in the van a lot too, I've got one of these http://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/Thermos-Flask-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-047L.html
> 
> I microwave chicken or beef stew and veg at about 6am and its still well warm enough at 1. It's the nuts especially when it's cold.
> 
> I also keep hot sauce and peri peri sauce as well as olive oil in the door of the van. Sometimes my lunch in a Tupperware box looks a bit sorry for itself and the sauce helps to rev it up and make it not so bland!


Lol wha u in a moving cafe mate? . I will have a look into those food flasks mate might get a couple now winters coming in. If they keep it warm 8hrs or so it will b great thing to have. Cheers mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

L11 said:


> Peppered mackerel is actually amazing cold..


Never tried this until this thread now im living off it lol. Great stuff .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i actually like roast parsnips cold better than hot


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Lol wha u in a moving cafe mate? . I will have a look into those food flasks mate might get a couple now winters coming in. If they keep it warm 8hrs or so it will b great thing to have. Cheers mate.


The trick is to fill the flask with boiling water and leave it for 5 mins to warm up before putting your lunch in. Stays much hotter that way.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

any sort of chicken-breast, skinless thigh/drumsticks


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmiboy said:


> The trick is to fill the flask with boiling water and leave it for 5 mins to warm up before putting your lunch in. Stays much hotter that way.


Got one today mate. What good reheating foods u use cuz im abit wary when it comes to reheating


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Got one today mate. What good reheating foods u use cuz im abit wary when it comes to reheating


I make stew with loads of veg and skinless chicken thighs, I keep it in the fridge and microwave it in the the morning to put in my flask.

It's normally all gone in about three days and I've never been ill from it. Just make sure you heat it up so its piping hot.

I do the same with mince and carrots and new potatoes, chilli, curry anything that fits it the flask.

My Nan makes turkey stew at Christmas and if its a big turkey me and my Dad are still eating a week later!

If you want any help with cooking stew let me know, it's a doddle and it tastes lovely.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmiboy said:


> I make stew with loads of veg and skinless chicken thighs, I keep it in the fridge and microwave it in the the morning to put in my flask.
> 
> It's normally all gone in about three days and I've never been ill from it. Just make sure you heat it up so its piping hot.
> 
> ...


If i got a decent flask it would help. Made some bacon pasta bake. Warmed it up yesterday mornin and warmed the flask. Drove to aberdeen. The flask sed it keeps food warm twelve hrs so after 7hrs i went to eat it and was stone cold. Im taking it back.

Ill have ago at making stew things its only meat veg and gravy. I like stew steak and dumplins i might make that with added veg etc.


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> If i got a decent flask it would help. Made some bacon pasta bake. Warmed it up yesterday mornin and warmed the flask. Drove to aberdeen. The flask sed it keeps food warm twelve hrs so after 7hrs i went to eat it and was stone cold. Im taking it back.
> 
> Ill have ago at making stew things its only meat veg and gravy. I like stew steak and dumplins i might make that with added veg etc.


12 hours sounds a bit optimistic to me...!

Get one of these http://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/Thermos-Flask-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-047L.html

Preheat the flask with nearly boiling water for five minutes while your microwaving your lunch, and put steaming hot stew in it.

It will be warm enough to enjoy about 6/7 hours later, it won't be red hot but still nice.

That's the same flask is I've got and that's how long it stays hot.

Mince and mash seems to stay hot as well, maybe some foods are better at holding heat than others?

What flask did you buy?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ash1600 said:


> I make up big batches of qinoa and bulgar wheat, its good cold and you can tub it and freeze it.
> 
> just cook it up with stock, spices etc then you can add chicken, fish or whatever when youre ready to use it


I eat this as well pronounced keen-wa sainsbury do bags of mixed Quinoa and Bulgar wheat they're like a quid. I make 7 boxes a week 100g in each one then mix and match different meat. Another option is Lentils cook the green ones for like half hr and they are like mushy peas really easy to eat cold. Also all these are low gi


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> I eat this as well pronounced keen-wa sainsbury do bags of mixed Quinoa and Bulgar wheat they're like a quid. I make 7 boxes a week 100g in each one then mix and match different meat. Another option is Lentils cook the green ones for like half hr and they are like mushy peas really easy to eat cold. Also all these are low gi


Don't you have to soak lentils overnight?


----------



## jimmiboy (Nov 12, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> I eat this as well pronounced keen-wa sainsbury do bags of mixed Quinoa and Bulgar wheat they're like a quid. I make 7 boxes a week 100g in each one then mix and match different meat. Another option is Lentils cook the green ones for like half hr and they are like mushy peas really easy to eat cold. Also all these are low gi


Don't you have to soak lentils overnight?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Get a small joint of beef from Asda for a fiver, beat that mofo into a steak, chuck it on the George Forman but leave it a little pink in the middle, cut it into slices put it into a tub and pour the beef juices over the top to soak back into the meat.

Fvcking lovely.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmiboy said:


> 12 hours sounds a bit optimistic to me...!
> 
> Get one of these http://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/Thermos-Flask-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-047L.html
> 
> ...


Lol it wernt as expencive as urs mate. I got mine from asda. I might have to stop being a tight ar*e and get a decent one lol.

Warmed it all up with boiling water etc then put me hot food in.


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Cinnamon sweet spud, nice cold or re warmed.

Porridge with flavoured whey

Rice mixed with flavoured whey, makes a kind of rice pudding. It's awesome.

Mince and spiced wedges

Low fat Thai curry.


----------

